# planted tanks



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

Curious for a 46 gallon what's the co2 percentage needed to help in plant growth. I have the lighting and fluval substrate


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't believe it could be measured in %. Most people discuss ppm, which would be 0.0001%. The general target is around 30 ppm, with variations as low as 10 to as high as 40 ppm, depending on the fish stocking, the plant species and the lighting levels.


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh man its sounds difficult


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Not really, get a proper setup with a good needle valve. Use a drop checker and dial up slowly over a week until it's green during the peak of the photo period and you have 30 ppm.


----------



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

Epok said:


> Oh man its sounds difficult


Not too difficult...i'm a total newbie and had no trouble setting up my system. I don't have a drop checker yet but found a couple different calculators online to figure out ppm depending on ph and kh.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

waynestractor said:


> I don't have a drop checker yet but found a couple different calculators online to figure out ppm depending on ph and kh.


Those calculators are somewhat accurate as long as you are not using buffers for carbonate. If you have KH buffers (like oyster shells, Equilibrium, crushed coral), then the charts and calculators will be off.


----------



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Those calculators are somewhat accurate as long as you are not using buffers for carbonate. If you have KH buffers (like oyster shells, Equilibrium, crushed coral), then the charts and calculators will be off.


Good to know...I have a large piece of coral in the tank itself but no other buffers.


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

What about metricide(sp?) I heard that's good. My tank isn't heavily planted


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

metricide will melt some plants... and nuke your shirmps if you have any... +1 to a drop checker... pretty much just set and forget... JMHO... i have had great success in monitoring CO2 saturation with a drop checker... (make sure you replace the solution once every 3-4 weeks )... of your co2 saturation goes way too high... dont sweat just diffuse some of it through an airstone powered by an airpump... it should help regulate your co2... once it reaches optimal levels stop running the airstone...  

if you want a more analytical approach +1 to what another member mentioned about measuring and monitor ph / Kh levels...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Metricide will melt Vals and I think some crypts and mosses. But it won't affect shrimp. I have hundreds of shrimp in various tanks and use metricide 14 all the time.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Metricide may not harm hardier shrimp but it will harm the more sensitive CRS, it did with mine anyway... Plus 1 for drop checkers!


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

easiest and most convenient way is having a drop checker. it's easy to DIY one as well but IMO is not worth since the price of DC's now are dirt cheap.


----------

